# RIP Juno :-(



## Lacuna (25 September 2013)

Hi, don't regularly post but wanted somewhere to write about my grief at losing our little rescue cat Juno.

We had her passed to us by a friend at work who moved back to America. She was 3 and had been kept as a house cat, after losing previous cat to the road we kept her indoors for the first year that we had her.

However, she increasingly let us know that she wanted to go out like our other cat so a couple of summers ago we bit the bullet and let her go out. She was happy, healthy, losing her excess weight and becoming a cracking mouser. She slowly became more sociable with us, cuddling up in the evenings when she had been pretty aloof when kept in. SO we obviously felt we had made the right call for her.

However, I came back from the doctors this morning to find her on the side of the road with two people standing over her. The cap owned the house opposite and saw her jump his front fence and get hit by a car. The other was a horsey lady on her way to do her horses who just sat with Juno while they waited for the chap's wife to call the local vet. Juno died after a couple of minutes of me getting there, the lovely people helped me find something to put her in and the horsey lady wouldn't let me go until I managed to call my hubby to come home to be with me. Thank you, whoever you were, cos I was a wreck and needed someone to hug and talk to at the time. Especially with a wailing two year old in the car. 

The chap said that whoever was driving wouldn't have been able to miss the fact that he'd hit her and the ******* never stopped. Hope karma bites them in the arse.

Its not even a busy road, we're up a cul-de-sac and the road at the end is a straight stretch that just connects the two villages/ But we've lost two cats to it in four years. 

Sorry for waffling on for a long one, I'm very upset as Juno was only 7 and I had hoped she'd be with us a long time. Thanks for letting me unburden and I can offer flapjacks and tea for getting through my extended thoughts. 

I'll miss you little cat


----------



## pines of rome (25 September 2013)

I am so very sorry, what a horrible shock for you, such a sweet looking little cat! Hugs xx


----------



## splashgirl45 (25 September 2013)

what a shame for you, however she had a good life and was obviously enjoying herself when she was run over and it sounds like it was very quick.....HUGS


----------



## Pink_Lady (25 September 2013)

Couldn't read and run without saying how very sorry I am to hear about your cat - she looked beautiful x


----------



## dogatemysalad (25 September 2013)

So sorry to hear about the loss of your very beautiful cat. I hope you're ok and comforted by the kindness of those who stopped to help.

RIP Juno.


----------



## FubsyMog (25 September 2013)

What a beautiful little cat. I had a similar incident with my cat a year ago, though thankfully she survived. She was also a rescue and although we were told she seemed to be more of an indoor cat, it became increasingly apparent that she wanted to be outside, so we allowed her out. Her weight improved (she was very fat) and was happy. She rarely went far, but was hit by a car just opposite the house, and because of a slight bend in the road, we could not not see. Like you, the road is really access only (not a cul-de-sac though) but people like to race through it.  Fortunately some very kind people phoned our number on her collar and we got her to the vet immediately.

She had broken upper and lower jaws which were wired and one eye could not be saved, but she survived. She still goes out, but only in the back garden which we have finally managed to adequately seal off - it seems she can't jump much higher than a sofa, we think because she had been so obese when we got her.

Really all that rambling is trying to say is that I understand the horrible quandry one is put in with cats and the outdoors OP. They're safe from the road indoors, but I know my girl (and my mum's and friends' cats) love being outdoors so much. So I just wanted to say to try not to beat yourself up for letting her out, because she loved it, as I know I did - it's hard not to.

Hugs. RIP pretty Juno.


----------



## Lacuna (25 September 2013)

Thanks all for your kind Comments. My OH did say that at least it was quick. The previous cat had several days at vets before she was pts.


----------



## Mrs B (25 September 2013)

I am SO sorry - what a shock for you. You gave her a home, her freedom to be a cat outside and you loved her. No little one could ask for more. Thinking of you and sending a gentle hug. Sleep well, Juno x


----------



## Meowy Catkin (25 September 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

RIP Juno.


----------



## p87 (25 September 2013)

So sorry to hear this, it's so difficult to lose a pet, especially in such tragic circumstances


----------



## Elsbells (25 September 2013)

So sorry to hear this. 

It's so difficult to get it right sometimes, but she loved being an outdoors cat and you gave her that freedom. Wait at the bridge puss.


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (25 September 2013)

So Very Sorry to hear of your Loss I Lost my No Cat in July and it is still very Raw Big Hugs to You.


----------



## Tiffany (25 September 2013)

Sorry to hear of your loss. Never easy losing any pet but finding her at the side of the road must have been such a shock. I hope the driver is proud of not stopping - heartless b-----d


----------



## Fransurrey (26 September 2013)

I'm so sorry to read about Juno. Take care of yourself for a while. I always think that cats are such free spirits that I can't bring myself to shut them in. Hugs for you in this sad time. Xx


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (26 September 2013)

Poor Juno  and poor you! As you say, at least it was quick and you got to be with her.


----------

